# Argentea, Bifas, Melanurus, Midas, etc. **Load Warning**



## tediumsdream (Feb 4, 2003)

Hi All,

The first two are from my Argentea and Midas the first day I brought them home - and the rest are from last night. They were both in my 150 gallon together, but now my Argentea, Bifasciatus, Melanurus, and small Red Texas (not mine but my friend still hasn't cleared room for it) have the 150 gallon along with 2 clown loaches and 3 silver dollars.

Argentea:




























Midas - "Stealth" (I'm sure he's a mix but his snout is a "C" shape so I'll call him a Midas):



















These are all from last night, 3 weeks later:

Argentea:



















Bifas:



















Interesting shot...










With my Melanurus (He's real hard to shoot so this is my only pic of him so far that came out decent:










And Here's Stealth (now alone in a 90 gallon):




























Comments welcome as always - Thanks for looking!


----------



## tediumsdream (Feb 4, 2003)

Here's some shots of the Red Texas and Loaches:
































































Click on them all for a bigger shot.

Thanks!


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

nice pictures and very nice selection of fish. I really like the piebald Midas.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Really excellent shots. I love them all.
You've got some stunners there, I'm sure you know. The argentea's amazing and Stealth is really hot too.
Interestingly enough though I think Stealth looks more FH that RD/Midas. Very nice color on him, can't wait to see how he looks when he's done fading.

opcorn:


----------



## tediumsdream (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks Straitjacket - Interesting what you say about Stealth - You've seen flowerhorns with this kind of pattern before?

I sure hope he isn't :?

Who should I keep the Bifas or Argentea???


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

straitjacketstar said:


> Interestingly enough though I think Stealth looks more FH that RD/Midas.
> 
> opcorn:


That was my exact first thought when I saw that secomd set of pics. That pattern is very FH. He's hot as **** though, seriously. They're all nice, but Stealth is my fav.


----------



## tediumsdream (Feb 4, 2003)

#$$##%$^#$W I don't want a FH!! :x

I'd rather just keep my friends red texas if I'm going to wind up with a hybrid. :wink:

Anyone else think Stealth is not just a RD/Midas mix??


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

straitjacketstar or Sinisterkisses can you please explain what makes you think stealth is a flowerhorn. I don't see anything in that fish besides Midas or RD or maybe a cross of the 2 but that still doesn't make a flowerhorn.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

His markings. That pattern, as a said before, is very Flowerhorn. Almost Red Tex looking. Tedium, if you don't want him, feel free to send him over to me


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

are you talking about the piebald markings or the pattern in his fins?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

There are piebald midas and RD's, so no, that's not what I'm referring to. I'm referring to the pattern that covers his fins and is starting to cover his body.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I guess time will tell since all piebald fish go through various changes until they reach full size. Nice looking fish none the less.


----------



## tediumsdream (Feb 4, 2003)

I might need a refresher course on piebald - what exactly does it mean?

With the naked eye his fin patterns aren't that noticeable but when the flash hits him they really stand out.

He's quite the camera hog too :lol:


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

black random blotches on a midas is usually called a piebald midas


----------



## poeticpyro (Jun 15, 2008)

loving them! :drooling:

i've kept clowns for years... beautiful buggers when they fatten up!! they're like wet puppies, sleeping on their sides and backs...mine used to eat out of my hand!!

WONDERFUL pictures... :thumb:


----------



## tediumsdream (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks Poet!

I love my loaches - Fortunately everyone leaves them alone too.

They grow extremely slow correct?

I saw some jumbo clown's at one of my LFS a couple of weekends ago and they were charging over 100 bills -


----------



## poeticpyro (Jun 15, 2008)

feed blood worms and a varied diet and they fatten up quick...just be careful they are very fragile...mine all died...along with an entire tank...no one knows what happened exactly... but one fish did have TB so we're thinking all of them caught it... my clowns were 6" by the end of a year and a half and one went to 8" by two years.... i bought them when they were already 2"... but they aren't as colorful when they get bigger, and they do mutate and come in varieties other than three stripes...some have two, four, spots...just lots of fun...pretty much a wet puppy... the one that survived still eats out of my hand! great fish.

any questions ever about them ask....the more you have the more active...school of 3 is minimal...mine were the stars of the tank... i had 7.


----------



## tediumsdream (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow so they could possibly grow 4 inches in one year?

That's a lot more than I though - I wouldn't mind the loss of color if they're nice and big - do they still actively look for food when they're bigger?


----------



## poeticpyro (Jun 15, 2008)

they slow down massively after about 6" and take years to get to 10", but they're so cute when they do... they'll love to hide, the more, the less they hide, also if there are dither fish they'll come out more... still will look for food...and will begin getting more comical mine slept on their sides stacked up or they'd try to all fit in one small cave and you'd see tails sticking out!


----------

